# General Wire mini rootor xp vs. Ridgid K-400



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I plan on buying a machine tomorrow.

I have these 2 in mind. 

general wire mini rootor XP which has a auto feed roughly $800.oo
and the k400 which doesn't have auto feed wire. $I believe close to $500.oo?

I will be mainly using the machine to clear out kitchen drain lines, floor drains, lavatory, and if I have to yank a toilet down the 3" pipe to the main outside the house.. so if you experts can help guide me, that would be great! I would like to stay under $1K and able to snake 1/12-4" lines what do you recommend?


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

I went a blend of both. i have the k 400 with a 1/2 X 75 general cable. 
best of both for me.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

The K-400 has an autofeed attachment sold seperately.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

do u really need autofeed. if you are only pulling 1/2 inch cable?


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Not really but it would be nice Auto feed is great for a lazy guy like me!


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

3KP said:


> I plan on buying a machine tomorrow.
> 
> I have these 2 in mind.
> 
> ...




Spartan 100 with 75' of 13/32".


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

spartan was not a choice. anyway I say get the ridgid. I think there is alot more upsides to it like we talked about earlier.
now if you want a used one I am the man:thumbup:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> spartan was not a choice.



IMHO it would be the wiser choice


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> IMHO it would be the wiser choice


if you knew all the facts not really. but anywho.

for a machine that is only going to get used a few times a month why waste 1k? you could by 2 of them and put one on Cl and sale it a homeowner for 700 bucks. and make a profit. ok off topic


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> if you knew all the facts not really. but anywho.



Inside information


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm going to see If I can find a K 3800 I think it would be a better machne than a K 400.. If I can't find one in the morning to purchase I will get the general xp. since I already have the root 66 sectional.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

3KP said:


> I'm going to see If I can find a K 3800 I think it would be a better machne than a K 400.. If I can't find one in the morning to purchase I will get the general xp. since I already have the root 66 sectional.


K3800 or a spartan 100 They are both great machines, and I like them over the choices listed. Thing is lately my go to machine has been the Eel Model N with the 5/8 duelmatic cable. It has a slight learning curve compared to the Spartan 100 or the Ridgid K3800, but once you get used to how the machine handles, it can tackle pretty much anything. I have rodded 1¼ to 4" lines with it. And since the cables are 5' sectionals loaded in the drum I run with 50' (can hold up to 75') in the drum and keep a spare 50' in a rand.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Call Alan J Coleman Co before you buy!!!!!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

3KP said:


> Not really but it would be nice Auto feed is great for a lazy guy like me!


 Well if you're lazy, the General has a metal drum, and the Ridgid has a plastic drum. More weight to lug around.:thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I did own a K-380 for a while, it is the machine the K-400 replaced. I liked it ok, it had a good stiff 3/8" cable in it, which after a few uses I replaced with a 75' of Spartan 13/32" cable. Even with the stock cable I would not use it on anything bigger than a 2" line. I ended up selling to to a local plumber that subcontracts for us now and then. He loves the machine for what it is, a good sink line machine.

Now if you want something a bit more universal the k-3800 or Spartan 100 you can quickly change out the drums from the 13/32 or 3/8 cable to the 1/2" cable drum. The 1/2 cable can do 2" up to 4" lines, it is direct drive so no belts to worry about.

One thing I really do not like about the two machines you selected is there is no inner drum. The cable will flip and tangle on itself which is a real pain in the ass.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Have a Mini XP on the truck, had a helper clear a kitchen line today for me. If you prefer to the let machine do the work, it get's the job done. If you play rough with your toys, you may kink cables every so often.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd get a K-3800 over either of those 2 you are considering. Many more uses from tubs on up to interior main drains. But don't hit roots with it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have the mini XP, it is a great machine, very solid. I am not a fan of ridgids drain cleaning tools. The mini rooter has not failed us yet on anything we have thrown its way. Kitchen sinks and washing machine drains are a breeze. LI is right thought, it is a stout heavy beast, with 75' of cable in the metal drum. Easy to take the drum off of though, which is nice when we have to get a roof.


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a Mini Rotor, 50' of 1/2. Drum comes off in seconds, good for a one man show. I use it on 2, 3 & 4" pipe. Use caution on 3 & 4" pipe. Not recommended for any serious sewer cleaning.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Mini Rootor*

This is what I ended up getting I got the mini rootor by the General I used it 3 times in one day. It has 50ft 1/2 cable. I also ordered another drum with 75ft of 3/8 cable. It doesn't have the auto feed but I will live! But so far I'm impressed with the maching.:thumbup:


----------

